# Question About Treats.....



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I was at TSC yesterday picking up some wormer, and they had some bags of horse treats there. I think they had carrot, apple, and some other kind and I think they were supposed to have actual shreds of the fruit in them.... Anyways they looked like little dog biscuits sort of... I figure they would be fine for goats if they are ok for horses, but wanted to ask to be sure. Is there any specific ingredients that I need to make sure they DON'T have in them before buying them for the goats? I have always given animal crackers as a treat, but thought something like this might be a little "better" health wise for the goats :shrug: I am open to any thoughts or suggestions :wink:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

We give ours horse treats... Some times they wont eat a certian kind tho so buy small then go big just in case.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Mine love the dumor horse treats at TSC. I just buy any bag of horse treats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine too Ashley....the purple bag right?, they love the oatmeal and raisin cookies!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally WILL NOT give my goats horse treats.... I used to - I had the peppermint ones and the goats LOVED them. However they are very hard and joe Dirt died from ating one from an esophogical tear. Now that could have been just a fluke - but I don't trust it - so no more horse treats for them - and on my horses I went down to the small ones instead of the "wafer" ones that were like 1 inch x 1 inch x 1/4 inch. 

Just my opinion and what I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the advice!

Allison- Do they make soft treats or are they all hard?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all pretty much like cookies Brandi...the ones I get are shaped like a 3 petaled flower that can be broken in pieces...which most times, they just chomp them whole with no problems as they just crumble up.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The only treats my girls get is the wrappings off corn. Even then some dont know what it is, some will rip it out of someone elses mouth and some will just stand back. Goofy goats. 
Two (mother & daughter) go wild for banana peels, even half a whole banana still in skin.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Animal cookies! :leap: Goats luv' em  and there ain't anything in them that is bad for a goat! :stars: And they are cheap! :applaud: My goats get down right rude and knock me down and steal the whole bag :wahoo: and would starve and not eat goat kibble if there is even a remote chance of thinking there might be animal cookies available!! :slapfloor:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Liz!! I will look the next time I go to TSC and might try a small bag! :wink: 

I have never tried the banana peels... never even thought about it actually!! :scratch: 

sealawyer- That is what I normally use and mine LOVE them too!! :hi5: I guess the main thing I was wandering is if the horse treats would be nutritionally better for them?? :shrug: :scratch:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Brandi, Fom the look of all of the chubbikins you have I would say that you are meeting their nutritional needs admirably! :ROFL:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My boys love, love, love the specific goat treats that my TSC carries.....they are licorice flavor.....and raisens also :greengrin: !


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

I give raisins as treats and most of the goats love them! A little handful goes a long way


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

We give salty treats at shows that make them drink water and fill udders. Salted corn chips and salted whole peanuts. Goats will eats the peanut shells too. Raisins are also good and our goats go really crazy for vanilla wafers. Would eat the whole box if you would let them!

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I really doubt that there is much "nutritionally" in the horse treats - but goat treats are a bit softer, they break down easier, and are real small.

When I go out to the pasture where my 6 standards are right now - I stop and pick up a bag of teady graham crackers :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine also like cheerios.....I don't care for them personally BUT will buy a cheap box at the dollar store for them :greengrin: 



Mine enjoy banana's too, most times though they'll squish the fruit out one end while eating the peel...and then they won't eat the nanner!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I give them banana peels but I make sure they are organic . A lot pesticides on the normal peels. They just love them!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Mine will eat just about anything.

Unless it falls on the ground.

:roll:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! This is helping me out ALOT!! Trust me... I am make a list of ALL these ideas... LOL!



sealawyer said:


> Brandi, Fom the look of all of the chubbikins you have I would say that you are meeting their nutritional needs admirably! :ROFL:


LOL! Thanks (don't worry... I won't tell them you said they were chubby :ROFL: )! Yes, they are getting rolly polly on me... I have cut there feed back ALOT. Trying not to get them overweight too bad! :wink:

I was at TSC today (I swear I practically LIVE at that place... could stay there all day if you let me) and I was VERY surprised!!! They have gotten in ALOT of stuff for goats!! Normally they don't carry ANYTHING specifically for goats at the TSC we have here... but now they have the Dumor goat feed (which I am gonna stick with the feed mixture I am giving right now cause it seems to work really well :wink: ), 2 different mineral BLOCKS SPECIFICLY for goats, goat minerals, udder balms, milk replacers, GOAT TREATS, and all sorts of other good stuff!!!! (needless to say... my sis had to drag me out of the store :roll: ) So now I have TONS more questions (I know you are all SO EXCITED!!! lol).... Ok... Here are links to the products they have (atleast the ones I can remember). Have any of you used any of these before? Which ones do you like or not like? And the treats they have there are pelletized... have you ever used those kind?

Minerals
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs ... ue&cFlag=1

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livestock/ ... ed-2221296

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs ... ue&cFlag=1

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/pro ... &area=goat

Goat Treats
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/pro ... D%20treats

Goat Balancer (Manna Pro)
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/pro ... 20balancer

Some of the links are for Jeffers website... They have them on the TSC website as well, but Jeffers gives a more detailed description :wink: All of the items listed above are now available at my local TSC!! :leap: :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm jealous! Your TSC carries way more goat type stuff than mine! Especially by Manna Pro

I have used the Dumor Goat block....it's soft so you must keep it inside where it won't br ruined by rain. What I did with this was just pulverized it so that I could put it in the loose mineral feeder. The goat mineral would be good for your boys because of the added ammonium chloride :wink: 

DO NOT get the one labeled for sheep and goats as there is not enough copper in it.

The treats would be good, I know a few who use them with their goats.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

so... if you were to pick from those 4 minerals, which would you pick? or would you offer them more than one?

They JUST started carrying all of this!! They have TONS of different drenches and probios powder specifically for goats now... and all sorts of neat stuff!!! When I get back from Tunica I have got to go look a little longer and see what else they have now!
:leap: :leap: (like a kid in a candy store... I know I know... pathetic :ROFL: )


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would try both the block and the loose goat mineral...some will prefer one over the other.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Mine like the dumor molasses flavored horse treats. They go CRAZY over them. They also love the Apple Wafer horse treats. 

I LOVE my TSC. It has all the stuff brandi listed and more. They have gone crazy with the goat stuff out here and I am a very very very happy customer. I got my new plastic goat feeder from them. Will need to get a picture of it. I also got a hay feeder for goats. 

The goats also love the dumor goat grain.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, those are the goats treats I give my guys from TSC...........I love that store also.......my husband hates going in there with me! I also love their clothes.......I buy alot of the farm girl clothes :greengrin: !


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

k! The Billy Block or the Dumor Block? Right now they have a trace mineral block, but I was wanting to give them a little something better :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at the amounts of the minerals on each of the labels, the billy block may not have the calcium in it that the does would need and it won't last as long as the Dumor block due to it's size.

The Dumor block is a sweet block, has molasses in it and it smells really good. Being softer, the goats will be able to bite at it as opposed to licking it...hence more intake of what they need.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

one more treat that my girls love is shredded beet pulp with molasses. You can get a 40lb bag at TSC for about $15 and it goes a long way. They lap it up like candy, plus its good for them. Lots of fiber!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both!! :greengrin: I will look and see if they have the beat pulp with Molasses at our TSC :thumbup: 

Thanks Liz! I will pickup one of the Dumor blocks as soon as I get back from my trip! I am sure they will LOVE it :leap: 

BTW, what do you usually keep the loose minerals in? I thought I would put the Dumor block in a feed pan and place it in the goat hut out there... but right now I don't have a permanent shed built out there for them yet (won't get built until Lee gets back from working in Ohio) and there isn't really a place to attach anything to the goat hut :scratch: Any suggestions?? :shrug:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Just remember that in all things including feeding your chubbikins goats, moderation is the key! You don't want a bunch of Rollypollykins!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a PVC pipe looses mineral feeder that hubby made, TSC does carry the open feed type pans foe minerals....they can be attached directly to the wall and up high enough to keep the berries out of them.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

I keep my minerals and baking soda in rubber tubs set off the floor. They knock it over and poo in it sometimes so I need to find a better way!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I got the Dumor protien/mineral block before and my goats liked it for a couple days...then they put their poopie hooves all over it and would have nothing to do with it after that. I couldn't figure out delivery system that would keep them from putting their feet on it. the block just sat there for weeks until I finally threw it out. 

I actually give my goats a free-range cattle mineral that TSC (the one here, anyway) carries. It is a lot less expensive...and it comes in a 50lb bag. The ingredients are comparable to goat minerals and it has the texture that my goats prefer (kind of sandy). It must be a good blend for my area because my goats look better on it than they did on any goat mineral I've tried to get them to use. :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

FRF....I used that same mineral for years, goats liked it and it seemed to have all that they needed, but because I live in an area that was strip mined, it brought ALOT of iron to the surface, leading my goats to be copper deficient after years of browsing plants high in iron and other copper inhibiting minerals,so I had to change over to something with less iron and more copper in it.

The blocks are notorious for being "stepping stools"......one way to prevent that would be to bore a hole thru the center and hang it with some coated wire or even a nylon rope.....no dirty feet on it and easier for goats to access it :wink:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

liz said:


> FRF....I used that same mineral for years, goats liked it and it seemed to have all that they needed, but because I live in an area that was strip mined, it brought ALOT of iron to the surface, leading my goats to be copper deficient after years of browsing plants high in iron and other copper inhibiting minerals,so I had to change over to something with less iron and more copper in it.


Yeah, I can see how that would be an issue. Fortunately, I live in an area where high iron isn't a problem and that mineral works great...which makes me very happy because it's the only one I've found that the goats will use consistently.

When I got my wether that I have now, he was very copper deficient (I think he was kept with sheep at his old home). He had a bleached out looking, rough coat and no hair left on his tail. After a few months of eating this mineral he looks like a completely different goat--Thick, glossy coat...and just healthier looking in general.

It just goes to show that minerals can have vastly different results depending on the soil composition in a particular area. It was actually recommended to me that when a goat dies, to have it's liver analyzed so you can find out exactly what your goats are deficient in and have a mineral custom made for your farm.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard that as well, with the biopsy. Great that it is working for you...I know mine really enjoyed it as well. :thumbup:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your advice and opinions!! I am FINALLY back home, and will probably be going to TSC in a couple of days! I will let everyone know what I get :wink:


----------



## Janne (Aug 17, 2009)

I give my goats raisins, banana slices, and sometimes grapes for super-special treats. Usually, I'll break them off a maple branch to eat. They really like that, plus I know it won't bother their digestion. (I'm always worried other treats might upset them)


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Janne!! I will make a note of that as well :wink:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Mine love animal crackers and whenever some little kids come over they love giving the goats one and eating two themselves. I also give peanuts and I do give horse treats...but now I'm nervous since reading they might cause harm.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah, I normally do the animal crackers as well... but just ran out. So before buying a new bag I thought I would ask what everyone else uses :wink: Thanks for the advice!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

animal crackers-our goats love them! And if your at a fair little kids love to feed them to the goats.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Briana!! :greengrin:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

my pygs really are "pygs" and love their treats! Triscuits are a favorite, but they eat them so quickly and then attack me for more. (plus they are a little high in fat/calories) I do do feed horse treats; I just avoid the really hard ones (Manna Pro)makes them as well as a couple I've seen marked "not for ruminants." My fave (and theirs) is called "HOrse Nibbles." Hard to fing on the west Coast -- they're made in PA.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Denise! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Brandi.........aren't you skipping a "special" event with your ticker?


I'll give you a hint......Allison was "worried" about it a month ago!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

hhhhmmmm................... Ok... I am drawing a COMPLETE blank here! :scratch: Unless you are talking about the Rice Kripsie treats??? :shrug: (sorry... my mind isn't all here today :shades: )


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: Figured I'd get ya on that one!

Dontcha remember Allison asking about a HALLOWEEN costume? :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> :slapfloor: Figured I'd get ya on that one!
> 
> Dontcha remember Allison asking about a HALLOWEEN costume? :ROFL:


 :ROFL: :ROFL: YOU ARE RIGHT!!!!!!!!! How in the world did I forget HALLOWEEN!!!!!!?????? It and Christmas are my two favorite holidays! Man I must REALLY be out of it! Thanks Liz :hug: going to fix that mistake now :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

FIXED!!!!!! :greengrin: I do LOVE Halloween :wink:


----------

